# Game #26 (12/23): Los Angeles Lakers @ Orlando Magic



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (14-11) @ Orlando Magic (9-14)

TD Waterhouse Centre (Orlando)









Date: Friday, December 23rd
Time: 4:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Francis D. Stevenson G. Hill D. Howard T. Battie 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Orland Magic





























Kelvin Cato
Pat Garrity
Jameer Nelson
Hedo Turkoglu

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Magic*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 32.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Steve Francis 17.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dwight Howard 13.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Steve Francis 5.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Steve Francis 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Dwight Howard 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .494</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Travis Diener .643</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .386</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Travis Diener .667</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Terence Morris 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>15-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-10</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>14-11</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-12</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-15</td><td>5.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>20-6</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>15-9</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>13-10</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>18-7</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>15-9</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-10</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>14-11</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-12</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>12-14</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Seattle Supersonics</td><td>11-13</td><td>8.0</td></table>

Slip-sliding away
Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
Posted December 22, 2005 










The basketball keeps slipping away from the Orlando Magic, along with their season.

Drowning in errors, the Magic fell to the New Jersey Nets 96-85 on Wednesday night at TD Waterhouse Centre, their eighth loss in the past 10 games. It was their second consecutive loss at home and eighth in 13 outings at The 'House.

The Magic (9-14) are in a deep funk, especially on offense. They committed seven of their 17 turnovers in the final quarter, undermining a night in which they actually seized a late lead before unraveling. So much for being home for the holidays. They are 0-2 on a six-game homestand considered crucial to help blunt a brutal January road show.

They also need to find some answers -- and quickly -- with Kobe Bryant coming to town on Friday. Bryant might outscore them himself after a 62-point game Tuesday night in the Los Angeles Lakers' victory against the Dallas Mavericks. "We got to put the brakes on this,'' Magic guard Steve Francis said.

Coach Brian Hill might have to apply them. Hill said he'll consider making changes to the starting lineup, his rotation or in his playbook. "It's possible,'' Hill said. "We'll look at tonight's game and evaluate it and see what we have to do. We're always trying to look and see if we have to make changes either offensively or defensively or perhaps in our lineup."

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"I had my popcorn just like probably everybody else. I was watching, and I was actually calling people up on the phone to make sure they were watching it, 'cause I watched the game from beginning to end. It's like, when you see a game like that, you're so much a fan of the game you enjoy it just [as if] you don't play the game. Just to see him do those things. I was thinking every shot he was taking was going to go in. It was just fun to watch. Certain games are not that interesting, but when you have marquee players playing a certain game, one of those guys explodes. That was a treat for everybody."_
 - 12/22: Allen Iverson on Kobe Bryant's 62

Magic Forum Game Thread
</center>

Alright I decided to get this posted today.. I'll be watching the game and may be around to post during this game but I'm gonna be gone on Christmas Eve and for the most part Christmas day so if someone can, make a Christmas day thread... THANKS!!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

we keep inching up on the clips and suns, we need this won. hopefully kobe comes back strong after a great performance.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea, We need to play some good team ball. This should be an easy win for us as long as we keep D-How off the boards.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This will be a good game form the Lakers to ruin Magic's game plan by having Kobe pass the whole time. It should be a blow out unless Grant Hill has an awsome game.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

This would be a nice win, Lakers 97 Orlando 89


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope we're not looking forward to the game against the Heat. I hope the guys focus in. Anybody can beat anyone on any given day.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I hope we're not looking forward to the game against the Heat.


good point... i think phil is a good enuff coach to let them not that they have to take it one game at a time. The heat game is worth just as much as any other game, so i hope they bring their A game against the Magic.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> we keep inching up on the clips and suns, we need this won. hopefully kobe comes back strong after a great performance.


Ditto.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I hope we see part 2


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> I hope we see part 2


Oh baby


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

that dunk is straight nasty


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

is that dwight howard or kelvin cato getting posterized?


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Howard


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, Lakers are an elite road team this year, so I say a W. But Odom has to show up, he's been playing like crap recently.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i say if odom doesnt get at least.. AT LEAAST 15/8 tonite then trade him for artest


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think the game is delayed until 5:30 on KCAL?


----------



## Window Shopper (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, cant watch it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game will certainly not be a cake-walk. Hopefully we'll pull out a victory and have good games from Lamar, Smush, Mihm and Kwame. The key will be containing either Dwight Howard or Steve Francis. We can't allow both of those guys to go off.

I'd expect the Magic to look pretty good at home with Grant Hill back.

I'm in the UK, so I won't get to watch the game, but I'll read the recap and box score tomorrow. I am able to get the Lakers/Heat game delayed on the 26th though! :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers should take this easily if they don't have their thumbs up their ***. Hopefully, its another blowout that way our starters can rest for Sundays game


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I just realized that if the Lakers win tonight and the Nets beat the Heat then we will have a better record than them on Christmas day.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Kind of a random note, but I always thought that Turkoglu would develop into a better player....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hedo is having an OK year.. 13 PPG, 4 RPG, 2 APG..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm following the game online...I see Howard went out about 2 minutes into the game with only 1 foul...did he get injured?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea sprained ankle.. Questionable but if he can go it'll be in the 2nd half..

This 2nd quarter lineup is horrible.. Sasha, Kobe, George, Walton, Kwame


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What's even worse than that lineup? Smush, Sasha, George, Walton, and Kwame 

Magic are leading thanks to that crap lineup and taking Kobe out..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Any updates would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe just dished his 7th assist out to Smush for a 3.. He's playing great team ball tonight.. Mihm is playing pretty well on the offensive (12 pts, 5/5) and defensive (2 blocks but only 3 boards) side and Odom is attacking a little more right now.. Lakers up 8 with 3 minutes in the half..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers with 15 dishes on 20 FGs. :rock:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

50-39?! Whoa!

Looks like we could be starting to really take control of the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the end of 1st half, Lakers up by 2 Touchdowns

Lakers 54, Magic 40. 

:banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

52-40 and Lakers with the ball according to NBA.com...

Lamar Odom: 10pts, 4rbs, 5assts
Mihm: 15pts, 3rbs
Kobe: 8pts, 2rbs, 7assts
Smush: 8pts, 4rbs, 2assts, 3stls

Now that is nice.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a nice run to end the half.. Since Kobe returned the Lakers went on a 17-1 run to end the half.. 

Halftime: Lakers 54 - Magic 40

Odom: 17 min - 10 pts (3/5), 4 boards, 5 assists, 1 steal
Cook: 9 min - 2 pts (1/2), 1 board, 1 block
Mihm: 14 min - 15 pts (6/6), 3 boards, 2 blocks
Kobe: 22 min - 10 pts (4/8), 2 boards, 7 assists, 1 block
Smush: 19 min - 8 pts (3/5), 5 boards, 2 assists, 3 steals
Devean: 4 min - 3 pts (1/1), 1 board
Kwame: 8 min - 4 pts (2/3), 2 boards, 1 steal
Luke: 11 min - 2 pts (1/4), 1 board, 1 assist
Sasha: 3 min - 0 pts (0/1), 1 board, 2 fouls

Kobe giving it up to his buddies until his first shot that went in to end the half.. Look for him to score more in this upcoming half..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Kobe hits to end the 1st half,


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> That was a nice run to end the half.. Since Kobe returned the Lakers went on a 17-1 run to end the half..
> 
> Halftime: Lakers 54 - Magic 40
> 
> ...


Wow, We are playing great team ball, Kobe with 7 assist? Lamar wish 10 points already, and Chris with 15 points? Wow.......


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Probably wont happen but I'll throw this nugget out there.. Kobe's Career high in assists is 15.. Probably a long shot.. but never know..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is this Mario Kasun guy? I have never heard of him and he is scoring at will.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Who is this Mario Kasun guy? I have never heard of him and he is scoring at will.


Some guy that came in and scored on Kwame and Mihm.. basically.. mainly on Kwame though..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Has the 2nd half started yet?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Niiiice....59-40.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

61-43 Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Mihm 8/8 and 20 points and just nailed a 17 foot jump shot.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Update anyone?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame bricks 2 free throws and on the next possession gets rejected by Stevie Francis.

69-55 Lakers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Update anyone?


Not much really.. Kobe and Cook had a nice teamwork play.. Cook passed to Kobe who got doubled who found Cook for the layup and 1.. Kwame has missed ft's and even a shot or two since coming in for Mihm who has 4 fouls now.. Lakers up 14..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Update anyone?


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

75-60 after Smush gets a layup and the foul.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i think kobe is trying for his career high in assists, trying to go for career high in points-- then career high in assists back to back that'd be sick and then what would the haters say?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

75-63 Lakers with 3:01 in the third. Mihm is 8-8 from the field, but has four fouls.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> i think kobe is trying for his career high in assists, trying to go for career high in points-- then career high in assists back to back that'd be sick and then what would the haters say?


 That he is stat padding.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sometimes Kobe cares too much what people think about him. Like the last game, he didn't finish off the Mavs b/c he was probably worried about the press. Today, he's afraid to shoot too much because he shot so much last game.

Just kill them Kobe, at least the lakers leading 77 to 66 so no big complaints.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve Francis seems to have his best games against the Lakers, ever since his Rockets days.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

82-68 Lakers at the end of the third quater.

Kobe 18 points


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke......stop shooting 3s.... :sour:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> 82-68 Lakers at the end of the third quater.
> 
> Kobe 18 points



Nice


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom Sasha Walton George and Kwame to start the quater.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hows Kwame doing guys? Good night , bad?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

85-69 with 9:43 left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hows Kwame doing guys? Good night , bad?


Starting to turn up his rebounding against the 2nd string of the Magic.. Turning into a solid night.. Cant make his shots tonight..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

90-72 Lakers. It looks like we have our second consecutive blowout win. Man we are good on the road!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF Luke.. Jacking up 3's like he's a great 3 pt shooter.. Lord..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

When did we become a good team?!?! 

Gotta give TONS of credit to PJ. I mean, we actually look like an upper level team. Game on the road against the Magic? Just roll in there and blow them out, nothing crazy, nothing too exciting, just a solid win.

This is nice.........


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 104 - Magic 88


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	39 	5-9 	1-3 	7-8 	2 	8 	6 	2 	1 	0 	4 	18
Cook 	20 	5-8 	1-1 	1-1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	1 	1 	12
Mihm 	24 	8-9 	0-0 	4-6 	0 	5 	0 	1 	0 	3 	6 	20
Bryant 	39 	6-16 	0-4 	9-12 	0 	2 	9 	1 	0 	1 	3 	21
Parker 	36 	6-9 	3-3 	1-3 	0 	5 	5 	1 	3 	0 	5 	16
Walton 	25 	2-9 	0-5 	2-2 	1 	4 	3 	0 	0 	1 	1 	6
George 	17 	1-3 	1-2 	1-2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	4
Brown 	18 	2-7 	0-0 	0-2 	5 	9 	0 	3 	1 	1 	2 	4
Vujacic 11 	1-3 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	3
Totals 	229 	36-73 	7-20 	25-36 	8 	37 	24 	10 	7 	7 	25 	104
Percentages: 	  .493 	.350 	.694 	  	Team Rebounds: 10
```
Another nice road win.. On to Christmas.. The team is rolling right now.. They go into Miami with alot of confidence.. Nice..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Great all around effort from the guys. Looks like we can have a better record than the Heat going into the Christmas game thanks to Vince. :banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At some point, this team needs to learn that jacking up 3s isn't the way out when you are up against a sub .500 team or down by double digits against a top defensive/offensive team. Kobe and Luke went 0/9 behind the arc. Only Smush connected on 3/3 from downtown. 

Great all-around performance from Odom and Chris. L.O. needs to be the focal point on Christmas day, and if althetic Mihm gives us 8-10 rebs on Christmas day, we should be fine. 

Nice win. Sad to learned Howard getting hurt. I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

smush good game


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wohoo! Great win for the Lakeshow!


Just the momentum we need going into the Xmas game!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Just the momentum we need going into the Xmas game![/QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> When did we become a good team?!?!
> 
> Gotta give TONS of credit to PJ. I mean, we actually look like an upper level team. Game on the road against the Magic? Just roll in there and blow them out, nothing crazy, nothing too exciting, just a solid win.
> 
> This is nice.........


 Could not have said it better. This team is overacheiving. Phil Jackson is proving his worth as a coach and Kobe as the focal point.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, how in the heck are the Lakers one of the best teams in the league on the road? Never would have thunk it going into the season. 

Anyway, great blowout, nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Playoffs anyone?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Teezy said:


> i say if odom doesnt get at least.. AT LEAAST 15/8 tonite then trade him for artest


i think he heard me haa


----------

